# -New Regulations Here-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here are the new Ohio Division of Wildlife bass regulations.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/New...o-Bass-Fishing-Regulations-Now-in-Effect.aspx


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

very interesting. SO on a 15 2-2 regulation I assume the minimum size is still 12"

This will make the tournaments on these waters very different im sure.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Glad to see Long Lake on the slot limit! I'm not at all against keeping a few Bass, but the chances for quality fish in a lake right near me just went up.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Big Joshy said:


> very interesting. SO on a 15 2-2 regulation I assume the minimum size is still 12"
> 
> This will make the tournaments on these waters very different im sure.


No minimum size on the unders. The point is to thin those smaller fish out.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I can hear the complaints already. lol


----------



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

Did anyone catch this? Probably a typo, but makes it sound like there is no minimum size for the waters in this category...

_*2* fish less than *15* inches and *2* fish greater than or equal to *15* inches_


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

jschoenherr said:


> Did anyone catch this? Probably a typo, but makes it sound like there is no minimum size for the waters in this category...
> 
> _*2* fish less than *15* inches and *2* fish greater than or equal to *15* inches_


It could be an omission, but I really doubt it. It's exactly as Bad Bub said. No minimum size. They want the smaller fish out of there.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Be kinda weird coming to the scales that first time with a couple of 16"s, an 8", and a 10". LOL!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

FLIPNPITCH said:


> Be kinda weird coming to the scales that first time with a couple of 16"s, an 8", and a 10". LOL!


I'd imagine most tournament directors will set their own minimums, but who knows.

And to answer the statement of a possible typo... many of the southern states (Virginia and North Carolina for example) set limits that read... "5 fish per angler, no more than 2 may be less than 14 inches". With no minimum size for those 2 fish. However, down there, all of your fish may be over 14". You don't HAVE to split your limit. So in essence, we're kinda behind on these types of limits. Will they be as effective up here? Only time will tell...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice to see wingfoot with the 3 fish limit and nothing between 14"-20". This lake will produce in a couple years!!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Wingfoot has always been producing and the state could of sustained it but they let it get out of hand. We'll see how it works out.

I fished a open on Knox a couple years ago and 1 fish took it. It surprised me considering it's a lake with a 18" limit.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Idk first line says "statewide 12in min length limit" so I would think that would be the minimum all over the state with the slots being only enforced on the particular lakes.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fishingful said:


> Idk first line says "statewide 12in min length limit" so I would think that would be the minimum all over the state with the slots being only enforced on the particular lakes.


If you read about 10 words beyond that... " where there are no other special regulations."

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I bet some fish with clipped tails end up at the scales of some tournaments. Could have eliminated that problem with a 2 under or 4 over. Ex: 3 16" and 1 13.5"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I bet some fish with clipped tails end up at the scales of some tournaments. Could have eliminated that problem with a 2 under or 4 over. Ex: 3 16" and 1 13.5"
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Could happen. With some guys it probably will. But the majority will be on the up and up. I've fished tournaments on slot limit lakes before and we've never had a problem with it, but just like everything else, you'll have your select few that push it...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I know I am happy to see one of the 3 fish per day lakes on the list! Just hope the GW is around to enforce these new rules. If all goes well the lake in mind will be amazing in a year or two.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Salt fork tournaments will be fun. you'll see some limits now.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

USMC_Galloway said:


> I know I am happy to see one of the 3 fish per day lakes on the list! Just hope the GW is around to enforce these new rules. If all goes well the lake in mind will be amazing in a year or two.


Read you loud and clear. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Does this mean seneca lake is 12" minimum now?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

BassCatcher12 said:


> Does this mean seneca lake is 12" minimum now?


No changes for Seneca. It's still 15" http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_sites.aspx


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

These new regs are all fine as long as they can be enforced.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bassmaniac said:


> These new regs are all fine as long as they can be enforced.


Shouldn't be any different than enforcing the previous regs....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Most tournies will most likely only weigh fish over slot


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ostbucks98 said:


> Most tournies will most likely only weigh fish over slot


You may be surprised. 2 fish per boat won't fly with a majority of the guys fishing it. I've fished several slot limit tournaments and they're kinda fun. Adds a completely different element to the game. Guys can win it with an entire livewell that's under the slot. Makes things a bit more interesting. With the mandatory split limit, it will really add a whole new dimension. Like when you only need an under to fill out your limit and every fish you catch is 15 1/2 inches! Gotta enjoy the variety at times...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Bad Bub said:


> Shouldn't be any different than enforcing the previous regs....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What I'm saying is, and I know its been said and talked about before, but when I go places that had the 15" minimum limit and you see people taking a bucket of barely 10" bass home it kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

bassmaniac said:


> What I'm saying is, and I know its been said and talked about before, but when I go places that had the 15" minimum limit and you see people taking a bucket of barely 10" bass home it kind of defeats the purpose.


Thats when you call the GW and report them for being a poacher. Get the hull number or plate number, and get people like that fined to death. I plan on doing it at the lake I mentioned below any chance I have.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bassmaniac said:


> What I'm saying is, and I know its been said and talked about before, but when I go places that had the 15" minimum limit and you see people taking a bucket of barely 10" bass home it kind of defeats the purpose.


If you know it's happening, and you sit back and do nothing, you don't have anything to complain about... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Bad Bub said:


> If you know it's happening, and you sit back and do nothing, you don't have anything to complain about...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have reported it when ever I see stuff like that, license plate numbers and descriptions of the people and the very next time I go its the same people in the very same places doing the same things. I know they cant patrol everywhere all the time, just frustrating.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

AEP recreation lands have slot limits now. The slot it 14-20". You are allowed to keep 3 bass a day, 2 under 14" and one over 20". No bass shall be keep between 14-20" long. This in my oppinion will make for more trophy sized bass at the aep ponds. Im glad to see this put in place, now if anglers will obey this regulation.


----------

